
The Reasons I Move My Site from WordPress to Netlify - kevinhq
https://kevinhq.com/why-i-move-from-wordpress-to-netlify.html
======
rasikjain
+1 for Netlify.

I created my website using Hugo and was looking at different options to host.
Tried Netlify. It is very easy to follow step-by-step process. Have the
continuous deployment integration with git. Along with free SSL, the
performance is also very good due to caching. So far happy with them on free
tier.

------
IloveHN84
Then just use GitHub or GitLab pages and you're done

